# Where The Wild Things Are



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 3, 2009)

It's coming out in two fridays from now. Man, after the trailers, the soundtrack, the interviews with Spike Jonze.. I can't stop drooling over this film. It's sure to bring back a part of my inner child I thought was gone forever.


----------



## Dass (Oct 3, 2009)

I really wish he'd have chosen a different nickname. Spike Jones was great, and now you talk about him and people think you're talking about a director.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm sure plenty of people don't know who either Spike Jones(Jonze) is. The latter is an obscure (except to indie kids) director of a handful of movies and music videos. And I don't know who you're talking about in the first sense.


----------



## Dass (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't really expect anyone here to know who Spike Jones is. Primarily because he's been dead since before almost all of you were born.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 4, 2009)

The book did not play a part of my childhood and I have nothing against it but the movie looks awful.
 Doesn't Hollywood have writers who's job it is to wright stuff instead of raping other peoples' works?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 4, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> The book did not play a part of my childhood and I have nothing against it but the movie looks awful.
> Doesn't Hollywood have writers who's job it is to wright stuff instead of raping other peoples' works?


 
I know Spike Jonze is a genius for the realization of music videos...

He, and Chris Cunningham are the only people suitable for directing vids based on IDM songs when it comes to well known people in the film industry.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 4, 2009)

This was definitely one of those moments of childhood. From the trailer, I think they did a damn good job with replicating the look and feel. I'll probably wind up seeing it.



Dass said:


> I really wish he'd have chosen a different nickname. Spike Jones was great, and now you talk about him and people think you're talking about a director.



If you really want that, I'll just leave this here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=39121


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 4, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> The book did not play a part of my childhood and I have nothing against it but the movie looks awful.
> Doesn't Hollywood have writers who's job it is to wright stuff instead of raping other peoples' works?


Same here. It looks horrible to me. :-/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh man the trailer had Arcade Fire and *swoons*


*drinks PBR and thinks about his childhood*


----------



## Gaybriel (Oct 4, 2009)

fuckin sendak.

Lovin it


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 4, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> The book did not play a part of my childhood and I have nothing against it but the movie looks awful.
> Doesn't Hollywood have writers who's job it is to wright stuff instead of raping other peoples' works?




The book is less than 20 sentences long. So that's a scary thought, creating a film adaptation around such limited material. But Maurice Sendak got the best guy for the job to direct, who had a friend who was good at writing scripts like this.

Maurice Sendak and Spike Jonze (of Being John Malkovich and Adaptation fame) became great friends over the course of making this film and I think it's going to be a childrens masterpiece for years to come. How small-minded can you be to think it looks awful just because it's a book adaptation? I'm sure you've seen at least one film in your lifetime that was based on a book (even if you didn't know it) that turned out to be a really great movie. Just wait til this film comes out, read the reviews, and watch as you're proven wrong..


----------



## Kipple (Oct 5, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I know Spike Jonze is a genius for the realization of music videos...
> 
> He, and Chris Cunningham are the only people suitable for directing vids based on IDM songs when it comes to well known people in the film industry.


Chris Cunningham should team up with David Cronenberg to direct their own version of Where the Wild Things Are.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 5, 2009)

Dass said:


> I really wish he'd have chosen a different nickname. Spike Jones was great, and now you talk about him and people think you're talking about a director.



I know who Spike Jones was. Not that I've been around long enough to _remember_ him per se, but I've seen old TV footage of him and thought that he was pretty cool. (On a side note, it seems like no one born in the last 25 years cares to learn much of _anything_ about the people and things that were around before their time. And with that observation, I am officially old lol.)

Yeah, it always seemed strange to me that Spike Jonze would want to be known by that name. I guess he probably must mean it as a kind of homage, but it does create confusion if you're trying to refer to the original Jones.

All of that aside, I am _really_ looking forward to this movie.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Oct 6, 2009)

lol I always wanted that boy's costume ever since i first read the book.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 6, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I know Spike Jonze is a genius for the realization of music videos...
> 
> He, and Chris Cunningham are the only people suitable for directing vids based on IDM songs when it comes to well known people in the film industry.


 ...What?...


KalixWyntircat said:


> *The book is less than 20 sentences long. So that's a scary thought, creating a film adaptation around such limited material.* But Maurice Sendak got the best guy for the job to direct, who had a friend who was good at writing scripts like this.
> 
> Maurice Sendak and Spike Jonze (of Being John Malkovich and Adaptation fame) became great friends over the course of making this film and I think it's going to be a childrens masterpiece for years to come. How small-minded can you be to think it looks awful just because it's a book adaptation? I'm sure you've seen at least one film in your lifetime that was based on a book (even if you didn't know it) that turned out to be a really great movie. Just wait til this film comes out, read the reviews, and watch as you're proven wrong..


 You kinda answered your own question.
And movies suck. The only American made movie I would call "really great" would be The Shining and if I understand correctly that movie is from a Stephen King book. So take a deep breath and calm down.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> ...What?...
> 
> You kinda answered your own question.
> And movies suck. The only American made movie I would call "really great" would be The Shining and if I understand correctly that movie is from a Stephen King book. So take a deep breath and calm down.



First you complain about Hollywood raping books, and then you say you don't watch movies anyway? Except for The Shining, which was more of a raping of the original story than this movie will be of it's source material? I just don't understand but to each his own I guess.

(Not saying that The Shining is bad because I love Stanley Kubrick. He just veered way off course of the source material apparently.)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2009)

I've seen several movies based on books that I've thought were great. Into the Wild, A Scanner Darkly, V for Vendetta (though that's more comic-book). Just to name a few. I don't really see how basing a movie off of a book will make it a bad movie. In fact, if it's based on a good book, there's a chance that it will be even better because of how much thought went into the plot, instead of just jamming as many effects and action scenes and well-recognized celebrities into a film as possible. And sure, they will always change the book in some way when turning it into a movie, but that doesn't mean you can't appreciate the movie on its own.

Anyways, personally, I can't wait to see Where the Wild Things Are. I, too, was a little curious to find out how they made a whole movie out of such a short book, but personally I think it looks really fun, and because I'm an animation student, I'm pretty much all about animated movies anyways X3


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 13, 2009)

After seeing more about this film, I'm just triply excited. The few bad reviews that have come in are based on how there's no ADD factor to this film. (They want constant new surprises and developments when this is very much an emotional movie meant to dwell on the good and bad feelings)

Just to have them confirm what kind of film this is going to be makes me even more excited!


----------



## Nylak (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so psyched for this movie.  The book was one of my faves when I was a runt, so this is a real deja vu thing.  I have a 2-year-old nephew and I wish he was a little older so I could take him to see it in theaters, but I guess I'll have to settle for getting him the book and DVD for his birthday or something.  xD


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 15, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> And movies suck. The only American made movie I would call "really great" would be The Shining and if I understand correctly that movie is from a Stephen King book. So take a deep breath and calm down.



Fight Club ftw

The novel the Shining was better. I suggest you read it, as it had a far more symbolic ending


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 15, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> *First you complain about Hollywood raping books*, and then you say you don't watch movies anyway? Except for The Shining, which was more of a raping of the original story than this movie will be of it's source material? I just don't understand but to each his own I guess.
> 
> (Not saying that The Shining is bad because I love Stanley Kubrick. He just veered way off course of the source material apparently.)


 No I was saying I did not like them remaking this stuff that should be left alone.


CryoScales said:


> Fight Club ftw
> 
> The novel the Shining was better. I suggest you read it, as it had a far more symbolic ending


 
I want to eventually.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 17, 2009)

did anyone see it yet?
i am waiting to see what people think of it before i spend the time and money to see it myself.


----------



## Silverclaw1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just saw it a couple hours ago. 
One word: DAMN!

It was beautifully made. I love how its more of an art film than another kiddie movie with fart jokes and the like.  The monsters looked amazing! The mix of costumes/cgi expressions was seamless. I really liked how the kid seemed like a real kid; not a Hollywood version of one.  Max is one of the best child actors I have ever seen.

I highly recommend this for anyone who likes fantasy/whimsical movies....or just good movies in general.


(Being a furry should help with the enjoyment factor, what with all the furry monsters and kid in a wolf costume  )


----------



## FaSMaN (Oct 18, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> The book did not play a part of my childhood and I have nothing against it but the movie looks awful.
> Doesn't Hollywood have writers who's job it is to wright stuff instead of raping other peoples' works?



Agreed and really cant see what the hype is all about.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 18, 2009)

One of the best movies I've seen in a long time. Thank god. The director took it his own way and made lots of bold choices. It was kind of necessary given that  book was so small; they couldn't have squeezed a really great feature-length movie out of it. I think the choices they made really paid off, though. 

One of the most notable choices was to make it a more adult movie. I was very surprised by how macabre it was, but I think it was awesome. It's definitely a well-made movie, it just comes down to preference whether or not you'll like it. I loved it.


----------



## Linzys (Oct 18, 2009)

My experimental animation professor worked on it, so I'm definitely going to give it a looksee today.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 18, 2009)

I went in saw it, you should too. It was a great movie.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw it on opening day, it was wonderful.  I wouldn't take children to see it though.  It's more for adults feeling nostalgic than actual kida who just read the book.


----------



## Technicolor Pie (Oct 18, 2009)

Personally, I was really let down by this movie. Don't get me wrong -- visually, it was beautiful. Plot-wise and character depth-wise however, I left feeling incredibly unfulfilled. It feels as if they focused more on making it pretty than they did on character development. You don't get to know any one of the characters on any sort of deeper level, which is something needed to identify with them and form a connection with the story. It also was either exceedingly vague with its metaphors or patronizingly obvious, with few examples of a happy medium. You get the feeling Max was supposed to learn something about his own life from the experience, but I'm hard pressed to put my finger on exactly what that something was. Granted, this allowed me to speculate in multiple directions, and maybe that's the point of it. However my mother ended up very confused by the whole affair, and I couldn't give her a definite answer on what she was supposed to take away from the movie. I can't help but feel there was a LOT of missed potential here, and had it focused more on character development than it had on visuals it may have been something more than just a pretty package with pseudo-intellectual filling.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know. I though they had good enough character depth. Carol was a nice guy with personal problems and a temper, KW was supposed to be like his mom, Ira was the laid back, easy-goin guy, Judeth was a downer (lol), the goat guy was the quiet, dissapointed guy, the buffalo guy was akward to be around, and the bird guy was the counselor guy thing.
I like how he didn't go to sleep so it was like it all actually happened.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 19, 2009)

It was pretty and some scenes were really whimsical and stuff but it's too much of a hipster darling movie for me to like it. 


The only reason Karen O was there shrieking the whole time is because she was schtupping spike Jonze, which, the music was a definite low point. Acoustic guitars = total yawnfest.

And I really think that I would be bored to tears by all the neurotic monster conversations if I was a kid watching the movie.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It was pretty and some scenes were really whimsical and stuff but it's too much of a hipster darling movie for me to like it.
> 
> 
> The only reason Karen O was there shrieking the whole time is because she was schtupping spike Jonze, which, the music was a definite low point. Acoustic guitars = total yawnfest.
> ...


yea, lets put some metal in there, maybe a guitar solo. That'll go over great with the kids!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Me and my buddy went to see it, and we agreed that it was pretty much perfect.

Ya'll can suck my dick.


----------



## nobu (Oct 20, 2009)

Someone buy me one!!

http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=5&designerid=246&productid=10483&cn=menu5


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 20, 2009)

nobu said:


> Someone buy me one!!
> 
> http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=5&designerid=246&productid=10483&cn=menu5


No whiskers. It's lame.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2009)

lol fursuit


----------



## nobu (Oct 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol fursuit



who knows, maybe it could be the next fad like trench coats after the matrix came out.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2009)

nobu said:


> who knows, maybe it could be the next fad like trench coats after the matrix came out.



I would go on a killing spree.


----------



## nobu (Oct 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would go on a killing spree.



all the suiter's would be pissed because they'd be labeled wannabe's , like us pre-matrix trench coat owners were.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 20, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> yea, lets put some metal in there, maybe a guitar solo. That'll go over great with the kids!



shit yeah man that's more like it


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 20, 2009)

A very interesting NY times article about Where the wild things are:
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/20/opinion/20brooks.html?_r=1&scp=1&sq=wild t&st=cse

Minor spoilers.


----------



## Bun (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm going to see this movie in like 2 hours actually  XD <3
all my friends said it was pretty cool.

*update*

just saw the movie, and it equaled awesome... anyone who says otherwise is a twitt


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2009)

I am going to go see it again tomorrow with my boyfriend :3


----------



## Altamont (Oct 28, 2009)

*Where the Wild Things Are - Opinions?*

I thought it was one of the most heartwrenchingly honest and moving pictures to be released in a while. Spike Jonze's direction was just incredible.

What do you all think? Loved it? Hated it? In the middle?


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Where the Wild Things Are - Opinions?*

I WANT TO SEEEEE IIIIITTT. OH GOD.

D: It was my favorite book as a kid.
And the wild things look so true to the book..

I saw the preview in the theaters for the first time and started freaking out because it
 looks so amazing, and I totally forgot about the book until I saw the previews for the
 movie and it brought back so many memories. x3


----------



## Altamont (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Where the Wild Things Are - Opinions?*

No lie, it's so good I was almost moved to tears. Not becouase of how emotional it was (well, yeah, that too), but because it was just...so...good...


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Where the Wild Things Are - Opinions?*

Then I'd probably explode, literately. :<


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Where the Wild Things Are - Opinions?*

i thought it was okay but why did eggers have to release the novelization of the film


kind of tarnishes the whole thing for me and makes it more of a hipster movie


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Where the Wild Things Are - Opinions?*

I thought it was a beautiful film.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw it last night, and I thought it was awesome =3 It would probably be too intense/scary for a little kid, though. I got sorta nervous whenever Carol was freaking out. Other than that, though, it was wonderful! Bob and Terry were adorable. Also, I don't mind that they didn't go into a lot of detail about the characters. The book had less than 50 pages, so they didn't have much to go off of. It's not like they left anything out. 

Highly recommended =3


----------

